# Tip lottery



## Owen Nahmias (Feb 5, 2018)

Ever tip the pax gives goes in to a once a month drawing,Say they gave $10 they have 10 chances to win a 100.000 I bet the tips come rolling in


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Uber will win the lottery every month because the winner will be one of the tips they dun steal.


----------

